# Which Brand of Camera Do You Own? (Poll)



## spirit

Thought it'd be interesting to see which brands of camera are favoured amongst the CF community. 

Myself: I own a FujiFilm FinePix S4000 and a Nikon D3200. In the past I've owned Sonys and Panasonics.


----------



## tremmor

Mine is a Canon S3IS that works for me. If i was more serious i would step it up. Have every attachment ya can get without spending a swoop of money.


----------



## salvage-this

Right now I have a Canon point and shoot.  Not all that bad for what I do but I would really like to break into and SLR at some point.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I still own my Fuji S1500 bridge. Currently shoot with a Canon EOS 50D but I'm buying Geoff's 7D soon and selling the 50D. I was toying with the idea of keeping the 50D as well, but I like money


----------



## Geoff

Canon 5D Mark III


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I still own my Fuji S1500 bridge. Currently shoot with a Canon EOS 50D but I'm buying Geoff's 7D soon and selling the 50D. I was toying with the idea of keeping the 50D as well, but I like money



Fuji's bridge cameras aren't at all that bad. Seems to me like most people start off with them, and then they get something bigger later on.


----------



## Virssagòn

Got a sony cybershot or something. It's pretty ok for 300€


----------



## spirit

I used to own a DSC-W110 and Mum owns a DSC-W180. Sony do make pretty good little cameras. Never used one of their D-SLRs.


----------



## Ankur

I currently have Olympus Point & Shoot, I have been looking to get a new one since a few months, I am onto the one which Spirit had, but my friends telling me to get a 650D though. *confused*.


----------



## Life

The fuji? get it, i have the same one spirit has, just a little less zoom, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Ankur

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> The fuji? get it, i have the same one spirit has, just a little less zoom, and I highly recommend it.



Yea which one is it like the exact model number??


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:


> I currently have Olympus Point & Shoot, I have been looking to get a new one since a few months, I am onto the one which Spirit had, but my friends telling me to get a 650D though. *confused*.



I still own the S4000. Yeah it's pretty good but I'd sooner buy a Panasonic, Canon or Nikon bridge camera over a Fuji.

I wouldn't recommend getting a 650D though. I've tried one. It's quite expensive but feels really cheap and the kit lens is noisy. I chose the Nikon D3200 over it as it is smaller, lighter, cheaper, better-built and has a higher resolution. Not sure what ISO performance is like on the Canon though, but the build quality and price alone was enough to put me off getting a 650D.


----------



## Life

Ankur said:


> Yea which one is it like the exact model number??



Fujifilm finepix s3200


----------



## Karimsafieddine

Like I expected, most people chose canon just like me. I own the Canon Vixia HF R100.
Highly recommend it.


----------



## linkin

Nikon. I've been looking at a Canon EOS 600D. Handled one in JB Hi-Fi. I like.


----------



## OvenMaster

I'm very surprised to see Vivitar up there, so I checked the box.
It's an ancient 3.3Mpixel 3715 point&shoot that I got as a gift three Christmases ago. It works okay for my purposes, but man, does it eat batteries! I had to get a recharger and a pair of AA's for it. 
I know a guy with the coolest Canon. That thing can take low-light pix easier than any film camera that I grew up with. He also has a Nikon that takes incredible closeups.


----------



## spirit

linkin said:


> Nikon. I've been looking at a Canon EOS 600D. Handled one in JB Hi-Fi. I like.



I tried a few Canons out when I was trying to decide which D-SLR for me. I only tired out the lower end models, but I tried a 650D out and I thought the build quality was pretty poor for the price I was paying. I got a Nikon D3200 in the end, seemed much better built, had a better overall spec, and was cheaper.


----------



## voyagerfan99

OvenMaster said:


> I'm very surprised to see Vivitar up there, so I checked the box.
> It's an ancient 3.3Mpixel 3715 point&shoot that I got as a gift three Christmases ago. It works okay for my purposes, but man, does it eat batteries! I had to get a recharger and a pair of AA's for it.
> I know a guy with the coolest Canon. That thing can take low-light pix easier than any film camera that I grew up with. He also has a Nikon that takes incredible closeups.



My old Kodak Easyshare ate batteries like crazy. Could only take a half dozen pictures or so before they died.

And with the low light photos, all you need is a camera that can shoot high ISO's with little noise.


----------



## spirit

Most D-SLRs are very good at handling ISO, so really any D-SLR should be able to shoot good night shots.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Most D-SLRs are very good at handling ISO, so really any D-SLR should be able to shoot good night shots.



Especially when you shoot in RAW, noise correction isn't a very big issue. But some cameras are better at high ISO's than others.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Especially when you shoot in RAW, noise correction isn't a very big issue. But some cameras are better at high ISO's than others.



Yeah. Can I ask you something about noise reduction and RAW? Call me an idiot, but are there any tools in Lightroom which reduce noise? I'll have a look to see, but I wondered if anybody here knew of any?


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Yeah. Can I ask you something about noise reduction and RAW? Call me an idiot, but are there any tools in Lightroom which reduce noise? I'll have a look to see, but I wondered if anybody here knew of any?



I don't use Lightroom. I use the RAW editor in CS6 and it has noise reduction in that.


----------



## spirit

Eh I can't get CS6, so I'm stuck with CS5.1, and Camera Raw for CS5.1 doesn't support the D3200. 

http://help.adobe.com/en_US/lightroom/using/WS67a9e0c3a11b149632d4213d12864349b1a-8000.html found out how to reduce noise in Lightroom.


----------



## Ramodkk

Come on Bob, Perkomate, we can do this!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I like Pentax. I just don't own one


----------



## Fatback

I own a Sony A300 DSLR which I love but it's getting a bit dated now. I don't have the money to upgrade right now so I have to stick with it. I also owned a Sony A230 which was one of my favorite cameras I've owned but I broke it.

I like Sony for various reasons if I ever went to another brand it would be Pentax with out question. Unless I for some reason went pro and started working for high paying clients I would might go to Canon. Which would be mostly because now a days people(who know nothing about photography of course) don't think your a serious photographer or have the gear capable of professional photography unless it has the Canon or Nikon logo that they all know.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I like Pentax. I just don't own one



Same, they're nice cameras. I like the K-30. Weather sealed and great spec all for about £450.


----------



## byteninja2

A Sony! I really need to learn how to take nice pictures so I have an excuse to buy a dslr.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Same, they're nice cameras. I like the K-30. Weather sealed and great spec all for about £450.



If I hadn't gone Canon and gotten a good deal on my 50D I probably would have gone Pentax K-5 or K-30.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> If I hadn't gone Canon and gotten a good deal on my 50D I probably would have gone Pentax K-5 or K-30.



There's a few reasons why I chose my D3200 over the K-30. Firstly I'd like to record video and the K-30 didn't have an external mic jack whereas the D3200 did, and the D3200 was cheaper and had a higher resolution (yes, I know megapixels don't matter that much but it's just nice to have). Otherwise, I probably would've chosen the K-30. It's weather sealed too, good for our British weather. It was absolutely tipping it down in London the other day when I went, and I was thinking to myself "hmm maybe I should have gotten the K-30" haha.


----------



## Justin

I went the Canon route because my sister had a 450D_(XSi)_ that I would play around with. So when I decided to buy my own DSLR, a 1000D _(XS)_, everything was familiar. Now I have a 60D and don't have any plans on upgrading in the near future since I've stopped photographing _(as a hobby)_ for a few months now. Still use it for work.


----------



## spirit

What did you think of the 1000D? I was going to go for an 1100D originally, but people tried to steer more towards better bodies (550Ds and D3100s and stuff). I saw why when I tried an 1100D out. :/


----------



## Justin

Great beginners camera. I found it limiting in ISO performance _(max: 1600)_ and the autofocus _(1 crosstype in the middle)_ which is why I bought a 60D. I was taking photos for a band last year with the 1000D and in all of the venues there was little to no light. When I bought the 60D to get better photos, they announced that the band was splitting up. However I shot their last gig with the 60D and it was 100x better than the 1000D.


----------



## spirit

Yeah ISO 1600 max is a bit limiting. Seems like the 60D was a good upgrade.


----------



## EvanK

Nice upgrade, I used a 1000D while my D7000 was in the shop, and while it was a decent camera ISO 1600 was getting unusable.  You'll love the 60D coming from an older camera like that.

Speaking of being in the shop, my D7000's being sent back to Nikon in Montréal.  I sent it in about 2 months ago because off camera flash wan't functioning properly.  I got it back about 2 weeks ago, and now it's not working again.  Hopefully this time it'll be fixed, and hopefully the repair won't take 6 weeks this time.  Oh well, back to the 1000D...


----------



## spirit

Oh dear. I hope my D3200 is a bit more reliable than your D7000!


----------



## Punk

Nikon D40 with a 18-55mm and (Tamron) 70-300mm macro 1:2 lens.


----------



## mx344

Canon 5Dc.


----------



## Abstract954

Canon


----------



## Rit

Recently upgraded from a Canon 20D to a 60D.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Rit said:


> Recently upgraded from a Canon 20D to a 60D.



Woo, that's quite a jump there. I'm sure you're enjoying it


----------



## spirit

It seems like Canon is the favoured brand here.


----------



## Rit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Woo, that's quite a jump there. I'm sure you're enjoying it



It's a MUCH needed jump and loving it. Except I want to dump my canon 28-135mm and get a Sigma 10-20mm and a Tamron 17-50mm. Little bit of an overlap, but it will be nice for real estate pictures and a walk around lens.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> It seems like Canon is the favoured brand here.


Cause it's the best


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Cause it's the best



Maybe in the upper end of the market but their lower end D-SLRs aren't great, sorry. :/ Badly built and quite expensive in my opinion.


----------



## EvanK

WRXGuy1 said:


> Cause it's the best



Don't even get me started...

I went Nikon simply because I had a couple of older AI-S lenses, but if I had to do it again I'd still probably go Nikon>Canon.  I agree with Spirit in that their lower end bodies feel cheaply made in comparison, even the $2000 6D just doesn't feel like a premium product to me.  However, the "feeling" is a personal thing, I always recommend to try out a camera before you buy to make sure that the ergonomics work for you.


----------



## spirit

People stick with that they know and they want to use the lenses they have bought, but I tried an 1100D, a 550D, a 600D and a 650D. None of them felt great, the 1100D is the cheapest D-SLR you can buy at the moment and yeah of course it's gonna be cheap so we'll leave that out of the equation, but the the 550D, 600D and 650D didn't feel very solid. 

I'm sure the 60D, the 7D, the 6D, the 5D and the 1D are much better.

I tried a D3100, a D3200 and a D5100 and they all felt much better than the Canons. 

Just my opinion. The D3200 was also cheaper than the 650D and it had a better overall spec.


----------



## Justin

I can only think that the lower end Nikon's are cheaper because they don't have an AF motor. That was also part of the reason why I went Canon.


----------



## Ankur

Canon being on top is not surprising, what surprises me is Olympus is 3rd, I can't even find their cameras in the market, I own one of their point and shoot.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah the Rebel series of Canon DSLR's are crap. Luckily I never owned one and jumped right in with a 50D


----------



## Punk

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah the Rebel series of Canon DSLR's are crap. Luckily I never owned one and jumped right in with a 50D



Rebel was their move for mass population selling. Nikon had theirs too, but in general they were better (not talking about the top notch DSLRs).


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:


> Canon being on top is not surprising, what surprises me is Olympus is 3rd, I can't even find their cameras in the market, I own one of their point and shoot.



Olympus are quite popular over here. I don't think they really have a market for D-SLRs (when you think D-SLRs you tend to think Canon, Nikon, Sony and Pentax) but certainly they still make quite a few point and shoot cameras and bridge cameras.


----------



## Turbo10

Got that from my Dad a few years ago, it's under my bed somewhere, haven't used it much, last time i took a load of pictures with it I got them developed and they were all crap haha


----------



## spirit

^ it's probably better built than a 650D!


----------

